# Decent valeters in Plymouth area?



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

As per the question does anyone know any good valeters down this end that will do machine polishing to get rid of swirls and scratches? I would try it myself but I'm not confident enough and don't have a huge amount of time to do it.

Any help would be awesome.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't think of any off hand. Maybe pop over to detailingworld.co.uk and have a look on there?

Shame you aren't nearer! 8)


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

darylbenfield said:


> I can't think of any off hand. Maybe pop over to detailingworld.co.uk and have a look on there?
> 
> Shame you aren't nearer! 8)


I will have a look thank you. Yeah shame, I'd like to get it done by someone who has an equal passion to cars.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Cheers!


----------

